# Wolfenstein 2 Startet nicht



## Alexander0673 (19. August 2009)

Hy ich hab mir heute Wolfenstein 2 gekauft und leider feststellen müssen das nach der Instalation das Spiel nicht Starte Fehlermeldung Wolfenstein hat ein Problem festgestelt und mußbeendet werden kan mir da jemand Helfen


----------



## Gunter (19. August 2009)

erfüllt dein PC die mindestanforderungen des spiels? (siehe schachtel)
grafiktreiber usw auf dem neuesten stand?


----------



## Alexander0673 (19. August 2009)

ja hab ich Multiplyer geht


----------



## Wiking (22. August 2009)

Hatte genau das selbe Problem, auch Neuinstall hat bei mir nichts geholfen. Hatte dann aus lauter Frust meinen Virenscanner deinstalliert nachdem ich dies in irgend einem Forum gelesen hatte und siehe da es hat bei mir tatsächlich geklappt...


----------



## Crysisheld (22. August 2009)

Ich versteh es auch nicht - ich muss Kaspersky ausschalten, dann startet das Spiel. Wenn Kaspersky im Hintergrund aktiv ist muss geht es bei mir nicht....


----------



## rcpbenwisch (23. August 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe fast das gleiche Problem. MP startet, SP nicht. Es gibt keine Fehlermeldung, ich sehe nur kurz das Symbol "Mauszeiger mit CD" vom Kopieschutz und dann passiert nichts mehr. Der PC erfüllt das Hardwarelimit. Auch ich habe Kaspersky auf dem Rechner. Auf dem Notebook meiner Frau (Sie Vista, ich XP) lauft das Spiel auch nicht. Frechheit...


----------



## Alexander0673 (23. August 2009)

hab das mit antivirus versucht geht immer noch nicht,auf rechner mit vista und amd cpu läufts hat wohl ein prob mit meim xp oder intel cpu


----------



## rcpbenwisch (23. August 2009)

So - mir reicht es. Bin ich denn der Beta-Tester der Spieleindustrie? GTAIV war auch erst nach einem Patch spielbar. Mein Wolfenstein geht morgen an Amazon zurück!

Gruß Alex


----------



## Alexander0673 (23. August 2009)

so bei mir läuft das Spiel jetzt hab mir einen Crack besorgt liegt am Kopierschutz


----------



## papiermacher03 (24. August 2009)

tach an alle.bei mir szartet wolfenstein auch nicht außer der multiplayer.mein rechner erfüllt anforderung und alle treiber sind aktuell.habe mein virenscanner von der platte gehauen und es geht trotzdem nicht.hab mir auch nen crack gezogen und es geht immer noch nicht.
ich seh nicht ein das ich mir ein spiel für 60 Eu kaufe um festzustellen das es nicht startet.was kommt denn als nächstes?!spiel kaufen drauf machen und dann is wohl der rechner im arsch wenn man es starten will oder was?!

lg chris


----------



## lars159 (26. August 2009)

Habe das gleiche problem schon alles ausprobiert mit virusscanner und ohne,crack geht auch nicht.
MP geht ohne probleme.Dabei lief es nach der installation noch im SP Modi Patch is auch schon drauf

Mein PC
Intel E6750 @3.0 Ghz
Ati 4870 Treiber 9.7
4 GB
Vista


----------



## golani79 (26. August 2009)

Versucht mal diesen Lösungsweg:
forum.palacewolfenstein.de/viewtopic.php 

Bei Vista:
Habt ihr schon mal versucht, die Applikation explizit als Admin auszuführen?


----------



## lars159 (28. August 2009)

werde ich ma probieren 
überigens unter Windos 7 läuft es ohne probleme 

also bei mir gehts nicht kann einer den ordner mir per mail schicken für vista wen es geht


----------



## lars159 (30. August 2009)

es geht habe Kaspersky internet security 09 deinstalliert und SP lauft ohne probleme.


----------



## Galford (31. August 2009)

Sorry, bitte einfach überlesen.


----------

